# Now that SGR has been discontinued, what to buy?



## varunparakh (Feb 7, 2012)

Had plans to get SGR, coz of budget probs couldnt grab it asap . My SE T700(Java :O ) is resting in peace at a service centre near by  .
At a shade less then 20k , SGR was too good a buy, but since its gone with the wind now, and i do not wanna fall back to NEO V, which i recommended to a friend in december i am considering options. 
While, SGS Advance seems to be low on RAM as well as proccy!
A friend has offered me a brand new iPhone 4S for 25k from England, he has ordered one for himself via a relative.

So what would you guys suggest, any upcoming ones within 20k, coz that 25k budget can only be expanded for an APPLE(dad just loves Steve Jobs contribution and will help me out with the extra bucks then  ), but it is not a certainty that my friend will get me an iPhone4S.

I will do a lot of gaming and app usage, a good camera is a must, as i love photography in a sense(can not opt for a camera, strict budget you see!  )

So guys, any upcoming dual core phone under 20k! (How would you people know, but i am considering you have got some insights from some blogs may be or XDA  )


----------



## Santa Maria! (Feb 7, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaattt?

The discontinuation of the SGR was only a rumour, right? Right? 
I need to keep up with the news.

I already have an SGR, but I just want it to become horrifyingly popular, so devs will consider making custom stuff for it >_>


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 7, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaattt?
> 
> The discontinuation of the SGR was only a rumour, right? Right?
> I need to keep up with the news.
> ...



Oh no!! This is the biggest s**t i have heard from Samsung, that they have discontinued the phone, it is not available anywhere, over the internet or Samsung flagship stores, mobile store, hotspot!! Not even a single piece!

It has not even arrived in my city , Jaipur! Dealers say, we havent got even one piece from Samsung.!!


----------



## Empirial (Feb 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy R vs. LG Optimus 2X: Affordable dual-cores - GSMArena.com


----------



## pramudit (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes SGR is now discontinued and these are not rumours...
You can check out lg optimus 2x... It is really a very powerful phone...


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 7, 2012)

pramudit said:


> Yes SGR is now discontinued and these are not rumours...
> You can check out lg optimus 2x... It is really a very powerful phone...



Low on ram and its been quite some time now, to its launch. 
Any upcoming phones in the same price bracket?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe the Samsung Galaxy S Advance is coming soon...

The Galaxy S Advance uses a 4-inch multi-touch capacitive Super AMOLED screen with a resolution of 800x480 pixels, a dual-core 1GHz processor and a 5 megapixel camera with HD video recording.

It has 768MB RAM and 8 GB builtin memory + SD Card support... has 2 GB reserved for ROM and Apps...

Samsung Galaxy S Advance - 123.2x63x9.7mm, 120g

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/12/02/galaxy-s-advance-live/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 7, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> I believe the Samsung Galaxy S Advance is coming soon...
> 
> The Galaxy S Advance uses a 4-inch multi-touch capacitive Super AMOLED screen with a resolution of 800x480 pixels, a dual-core 1GHz processor and a 5 megapixel camera with HD video recording.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, but still unmatched to SGR!!
Help me out with these 2 points

1. Should i try and find SGR in the market and buy it, knowingly it has been discontinued.

2. Should i look for a second hand SGS-II ? ?
If yes, for how much will it be a good deal ?


----------



## noob (Feb 7, 2012)

Dont get SGR now..it wont get ICS ( as it is discontinued.) or just get the 1st release of ICS  and 110% wont get custom roms.


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 7, 2012)

noob said:


> Dont get SGR now..it wont get ICS ( as it is discontinued.) or just get the 1st release of ICS  and 110% wont get custom roms.



Shall i opt for Neo V or wait for a month at max ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 7, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Shall i opt for Neo V or wait for a month at max ?



Neo V is an excellent device. One month won't change anything. Companies are working hard  and investing a lot of resources in order to port ICS to their phones... If you could wait for 3 months, then you will get good ICS phones...

But if you cannot wait more than a month, then I would recommend you get yourself a Neo V right away... Don't wait...

Cheers!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Fair enough, but still unmatched to SGR!!



how? S Advance is lighter, got Super Amoled screen, almost same processor (ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8500 + ARM Mali 400 GPU). it only have a smaller screen and 256Mb less ram. this is a perfect combo. S Advance is better than R.

Help me out with these 2 points



varunparakh said:


> 2. Should i look for a second hand SGS-II ? ?
> If yes, for how much will it be a good deal ?



wait till next month & in the meantime search for used S2s. else get Optimus 2X if you can find it locally. remember R & 2X both are discontinued but O2X has excellent DEVs support (strange that LG mobiles get so much love from DEV community  )



noob said:


> Dont get SGR now..it wont get ICS ( as it is discontinued.) or just get the 1st release of ICS  and 110% wont get custom roms.



it'll get ICS but as its discontinued, it may get ICS after next version of Android is released. yes, next to nil DEV support.


----------



## umeshtangnu (Feb 7, 2012)

Frack u Samsung

btw just called my friend in samsung service center 
he said it was just out of stock due to heavy demand


----------



## ritvij (Feb 7, 2012)

if you want an android then go for galaxy sII used set! buy it for around 23k or haggle a bit.. check out

SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 SII I9100 BLACK COLOR ANDROID 2.3 16GB | eBay

else go for the 4s.. its amazing and for 25k, a SUPERB deal!!!


----------



## funskar (Feb 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> how? S Advance is lighter, got Super Amoled screen, almost same processor (ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8500 + ARM Mali 400 GPU). it only have a smaller screen and 256Mb less ram. this is a perfect combo. S Advance is better than R.
> 
> Help me out with these 2 points



+1

s advance is way better than sgr ,, advance has a gorilla glass too which was missing in sgr..

*varunparakh*
check it out Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 Philippines Price Php 22,990, Specs, Features, In the Flesh! | TechPinas : Philippines' Technology News, Tips and Reviews Blog

n yeah advance is a replacement for sgr..
u shud wait till march q1 end as advance n s2 plus will fall n s2 prices will go down ..


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 8, 2012)

funskar said:


> +1
> 
> s advance is way better than sgr ,, advance has a gorilla glass too which was missing in sgr..
> 
> ...



Awesome, will wait then! As in i mean, will wait until either ICS devices or launched or atleast S Advance. Thankyou TDF amigos! You people certainly make decision making capability stronger  



ritvij said:


> if you want an android then go for galaxy sII used set! buy it for around 23k or haggle a bit.. check out
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 SII I9100 BLACK COLOR ANDROID 2.3 16GB | eBay
> 
> else go for the 4s.. its amazing and for 25k, a SUPERB deal!!!



iPhone4S is not a certainty, i hope i get it! 
Will decide on SGSII by tomorrow or day after!!


----------



## image (Feb 8, 2012)

Samsung might have discontinued SGR because it was eating sales of SGS2. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pramudit (Feb 8, 2012)

image said:


> Samsung might have discontinued SGR because it was eating sales of SGS2.



IMO too it is one of the major reasons... Everybody was going for SGR, even TDF has also seen that most people went for SGR instead of SGS2....


----------



## ritvij (Feb 8, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> iPhone4S is not a certainty, i hope i get it!
> Will decide on SGSII by tomorrow or day after!!



ohh! but if you get a chance then buy the 4s.. apple's ui and touch experience is still the best amongst all the devices ! The camera is perfect now and i had read somewhere that it was even compared against the canon eos 5d..! it lost but still.... 
galaxy s advance would be a practical option for an android phone as its specs are good.. if you want sII either save up a bit or wait for the prices to fall! IMO second hand phones are still second hand! the inner feeling of owning a new device after a long wait is great but same is not the case with buying second hand devices!! 



image said:


> Samsung might have discontinued SGR because it was eating sales of SGS2.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Feb 8, 2012)

*sits in lonely dark corner and hugs recently bought SGR with teary eyes*


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 8, 2012)

image said:


> Samsung might have discontinued SGR because it was eating sales of SGS2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk





pramudit said:


> IMO too it is one of the major reasons... Everybody was going for SGR, even TDF has also seen that most people went for SGR instead of SGS2....



+1, SGSII and would have also competed with SGS Advance 



ritvij said:


> ohh! but if you get a chance then buy the 4s.. apple's ui and touch experience is still the best amongst all the devices ! The camera is perfect now and i had read somewhere that it was even compared against the canon eos 5d..! it lost but still....
> galaxy s advance would be a practical option for an android phone as its specs are good.. if you want sII either save up a bit or wait for the prices to fall! IMO second hand phones are still second hand! the inner feeling of owning a new device after a long wait is great but same is not the case with buying second hand devices!!



iPhone4S will be a dream come true types  Fingers crossed! Else, you said it right, a second hand is a second hand, will rather wait for ICS devices or get price reduced SGS Advance then! Cheer \m/


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone could get an iphone 4S for 25k from anywhere in the world,its kinda impossible...
But if you still are getting it then just grab it and get one for me also...he he he


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 8, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't anyone could get an iphone 4S for 25k from anywhere in the world,its kinda impossible...
> But if you still are getting it then just grab it and get one for me also...he he he



Even i said the same, to the guy, he said um using it! Now he is asking, what if one buy's a phone from England with a contract and then brings it to India! 

I suppose, contract termination costs more, so what do you people feel or know about the contract thing, coz with contract the phone is quite cheap, coz Apple has tie-up;s with several networks and the 2 year mandatory contract pricing is shared between the company and Apple, largely by the company obviously.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 8, 2012)

As far as i know, you can get the device on contract, come back to India and jailbreak to use it. There's no problem with it whatsoever.. You will just loose all forms of warranty and will probably be blacklisted in that particular network provider. Means you cannot get another contract from them again. And just to be on safer side, dont go back to that country in case its a hefty amount that u owe the network provider.. 

Now that SGR is out.. Wait for SGA as it will be quite cheap i feel, about same as Optimus 2X, and lower than SGR when it last took breath on the online markets.
Or, wait a long time for SGSIII and hope that SGSII gets a price cut before its phased out and u can grab it in that small window of time .


----------



## ritvij (Feb 8, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> Even i said the same, to the guy, he said um using it! Now he is asking, what if one buy's a phone from England with a contract and then brings it to India!
> 
> I suppose, contract termination costs more, so what do you people feel or know about the contract thing, coz with contract the phone is quite cheap, coz Apple has tie-up;s with several networks and the 2 year mandatory contract pricing is shared between the company and Apple, largely by the company obviously.



you could face legal action and probably won't be able to visit the country thereafter. The phone will cost very less but at the end you will end up paying almost double of what you will pay here.
i had a friend who did this when iPhone 4 came out. The documents that he submitted at the time of contract signing were confiscated and he ended up spending an amount in which he could have bought a dozen from india..

termination of contract costs more and even then the price difference remains about 4k..
BTW, its ur friend buying it.. so, no problem to you.. 
if you get it, get one for me too.. i will pay you 30k for that


----------



## Soumik (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ Its not can.. you probably shouldn't go back to the country.  cellular contract violation wont be reason for immigration authorities to stop you from visiting the country, but yes, there might be legal action as soon as u land on the country if the company has filed for it. So, if u plan to go away from a country forever, u may as well try this . Its very much possible and u will get the phone cheaply.. 

Speaking legit, no one should get a contract phone unless under unlimited plans. Otherwise the price premium u pay doesn't justify itself. The big benefit that I see for contracts is that u can upgrade the phone by paying again a small amount and returning ur phone to the provider. So u can upgrade ur phone cheaply. No experience, but i think after upgrade the price for unlimited plans stays the same per month, just return of old phone and a one time small payment at the beginning


----------



## funskar (Feb 9, 2012)

Soumik said:


> As far as i know, you can get the device on contract, come back to India and jailbreak to use it. There's no problem with it whatsoever.. You will just loose all forms of warranty and will probably be blacklisted in that particular network provider. Means you cannot get another contract from them again. And just to be on safer side, dont go back to that country in case its a hefty amount that u owe the network provider..
> 
> Now that SGR is out.. Wait for SGA as it will be quite cheap i feel, about same as Optimus 2X, and lower than SGR when it last took breath on the online markets.
> Or, wait a long time for SGSIII and hope that SGSII gets a price cut before its phased out and u can grab it in that small window of time .




s2 prices will fall after launch of s2 plus by samsung..
many dual core andro r coming from samsung..
I think they r only waiting for mwc ..


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 9, 2012)

Had once asked a friend's big broda, who was in US for an year coz of official work, he said, the everything in US is on credit basis, and if you cheat here, by breaking the contract and not paying for it, you may be filed in with a case of cheating and you credit cards and id's will be taken away i.e if you stay there or go back! So he said he could not bring it for me, i suppose similar will be the case here, coz just to flaunt my friend told me, he is using an iPhone 4S and he got it for just 25k, and the next line i said was, get me one for the same please, i will not forget this favor from you   LOL! 
And since then, he hasnt been replying when i ask him about the iPhone, he just keeps asking me about the jailbreaking, and the money people are asking him to jail break it! SIGH to everyone surprised over the price (even i wont get it now as it seems  )
Any ideas, when will the ICS devices be rolled out(March i suppose) ? Shall i opt for SGA/Price reduced SGSII or wait for ICS devices ? Which one will be the best option ?



ritvij said:


> BTW, its ur friend buying it.. so, no problem to you..
> if you get it, get one for me too.. i will pay you 30k for that



Hahah!! LOL ! ! I'll offer him the same to pursue him


----------



## kumar.abhi1990 (Feb 11, 2012)

i think so Samsung Galaxy s Advance will be launch in India after the mid 2012.


----------



## ankit360 (Feb 11, 2012)

don't wait for SG Advance or anything buy sony neo v or Defy +

i don't think there is so much different between SGA and neo v and DEfy + 


only different is 4'' AMLOED screen  + dual core processor 

*r u sure u want to pay + 5-6k for that *  ? 

also nobody know how was processor perform ..

defy + @ 15-16k is good deal u also save ur 6-8k on it grub is before it goes *OOS*

personally I don't like about samsung  galaxy series is they all look same


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 12, 2012)

i think SGR is not discontinued... its available in letsbuys & its available in local shops widely......


----------



## MANOfJosh (Feb 12, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i think SGR is not discontinued... its available in letsbuys & its available in local shops widely......



Agreed! it is now available in letsbuy for 22,990.


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 12, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> i think SGR is not discontinued... its available in letsbuys & its available in local shops widely......



Oh YES, just checked Galaxy R is back in stocks with Letsbuy @ 22990!

Though havnt really got even one piece in the local market in here!


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2012)

How much will SG Advanced cost ?


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 12, 2012)

mitraark said:


> How much will SG Advanced cost ?



If R continues, it is sure to cost around 25k else ~22k! ! But it is rumored to be launched in the MWC in late march and thus around April or so in India! 

Update
[OFFICIAL]SGS Advance will be launched in Russia this month and then gradually every where else in the world! 

Hope it'll be available by mid next month in India!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

MANOfJosh said:


> Agreed! it is now available in letsbuy for 22,990.



OVERPRICED. was selling for close to 20k and now 22k when more mobiles will come knocking in a month.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> OVERPRICED. was selling for close to 20k and now 22k when more mobiles will come knocking in a month.



Agreed Sam. I got mine for 19k and this thing is growing heavy on price. I was referring to just let know that phone is back to stocks as letsbuy.com is Samsung India's official redirect page.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2012)

Samsung should have a mobile in 16-18k range , i hoped Galaxy R to be around 17k by April but it seems the other way round


----------



## ofabhishek (Feb 12, 2012)

Sam said:


> OVERPRICED. was selling for close to 20k and now 22k when more mobiles will come knocking in a month.



after the increased demand and less availability made its price rose again,
until some alternatives of its price bracket(SGA or smthing like that) hit the market price of SGR is not gonna come down....

people in need of buying an android right now around 20k is really having very less options...


----------



## Sparky19 (Feb 12, 2012)

I too am in the same dilemma as the op with a max budget of 25k. My options are - 

1) Wait for Galaxy S Advance,
2) Price drop of any dual core,
3) New ICS phones.

I can afford to wait until end of march. Any longer and that would put me in a state of bother. 
What should i do guys ?


----------



## Soumik (Feb 12, 2012)

25K - wait for Price drop of SGSII


----------



## varunparakh (Feb 12, 2012)

Btw's guys, if we talk in context of HD Gaming, will SGS Advance(Nova Thor) have a performance, same as SGR(Tegra 2) ?
If no, then, how much difference will it make, apart from not being able to play specific Tegra2 games!


----------



## Soumik (Feb 13, 2012)

well.. Nova Thor Advance has Mali 400 GPU(same as SGS II)... That should be a quite a bit better than the Geforce ULP that Tegra 2 has... when it comes to pure HD gaming that is.
And since SE(oh sorry Sony  ) has their upcoming top devices with this chipset, i wouldnt be surprised if it turns out a lot ahead of Tegra 2 in all benchmarks..


----------

